# spacer for disk brakes with wheel off?



## cozmo2312 (Sep 8, 2010)

anyone have any homemade solutions for a spacer i could put in my front brake caliper so when i have my wheel off the piston doesn't compress if i accidentally bump the brake lever?


----------



## Critter7r (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm not terribly well-versed in disc brakes ( I mean, my bike has them, I've changed the pads, and I can adjust the caliper so that the rotor doesn't rub when the wheel spins), but nothing horrible happens when I squeeze the brake lever on my Shimano m-535 hydro discs (yes, they're old). It's not a huge deal to pry the pads apart after accidentally hitting the brake lever with the front wheel removed. Which has only happened once or twice in the 8 years I've had the bike, by the way, so unless you're hitting your brake lever all the time, or something catastrophic is going to happen if you do hit it, I wouldn't worry about it.

Or cust a piece of cardboard with a long tab on it to slide up into the caliper and then fold the tab over so the cardboard doesn't fall out.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (May 12, 2009)

I just use a piece of cardboard the same thickness as the rotor when I take off the wheels..


----------



## bobdole (Mar 13, 2008)

The plastic clip things go in easiest but clean cardboard box works well as a substitute.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Head wrench at my LBS dug around in the junk bucket afew weeks back and gave me a plastic clip to insert after I accidentally bump the brake lever and the pads closed up tight(I sometimes transport the ride inside my vehicle which requires the front wheel off).

Prying open brake pads isn't a big deal but I always think I'll screw them up when I do have to.


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Most brake sets come with the spacers when new and in a box.. 

Most people get the bike from a shop already assembled so the spacers are usually not included. 

Your best bet is get the nylon spacers that came in the original package. My Avids use a forked spacer that clips into the brake itself. I know there are tapered spacers that look like a small but very thick credit card. When I had Hayes, that is what I used

Your best option is to go to a shop that sells your type of brakes. They will most likely have the spacers. For little or no money, you will be set.:thumbsup:


----------



## cozmo2312 (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks for the replies


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

I usually fold up a piece of paper to about the right thickness - always have lots of that in my trunk.


----------



## ml9573 (Oct 5, 2005)

You could use coins


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

cozmo2312 said:


> anyone have any homemade solutions for a spacer i could put in my front brake caliper so when i have my wheel off the piston doesn't compress if i accidentally bump the brake lever?


Go to the Home D plumbing dept and buy a package of toilet bowl shims.  I am not kidding. They are little white plastic shims for leveling a toilet bowl, and they work perfect as a spacer for your brakes when your wheel is off.


----------

